# Metal sheets



## hands (7/9/15)

Does anyone know where one could get metal sheets +- a4 size and 1.5-2mm thick in brass,copper,aluminum and stainless.


----------



## moonunit (7/9/15)

Try the steel service centers like VRN, Vulcan, Schuurman. Your best bet is to email them sizes and quantities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (7/9/15)

I've seen various sites selling the metal mesh (Which I think you're talking about)
Excuse my ignorance but what is the use of it for vaping?


----------



## hands (7/9/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the use of it for vaping?


its for making parts that will go into/onto mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/9/15)

i got a a4 sheet of copper from my local hobby shop , let me see if there is a suppliers label on it ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

